# Serverzugriff über Internet, Server in anderem Bussystem



## Chrispe (16. Aug 2004)

Aloah,

wenn ich auf ein Server zugreifen will, muss ich die IP kennen, dann geht das....soweit so gut. Wenn mein Server sich jetzt in einem Bussystem befindet, das ans Internet angeschlossen ist durch einen Gateway, und mein Server ansich keine IP besitzt. Der Server hat keine IP, das Bussystem unterstüzt nur Layer 1,2 und 7. Die IP vom Gateway könnte ich herausfinden. Wie kann ich aber mit der IP vom Gateway ein Server ( Peripheriegerät vom Bus ) ansprechen?

Danke

Chrispe


----------



## Grizzly (16. Aug 2004)

Das mit dem Bussystem habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden. Aber u.U. könntest Du auf dem Gateway eine Port-Weiterleitung einrichten. Wenn Du dann den Gateway auf einem bestimmten Port ein IP-Packet schickst, wird dieses an den Server dahinter weitergereicht.


----------



## Chrispe (16. Aug 2004)

Wie Spreche ich dann ein Port an?
Kann ich diesen Port auch herausfinden, wenn ich die Netzadresse, Subnetzmaske, IP vom Gateway, und die ID (MAC Adresse) vom Server habe? Also zB.: über ein Adress Resolution Protokol oder Reverse ARP...

Kurze Dastellung wie es gemeint ist:

Client --> Ethernet (ggf Internet) --> Gateway-->  Bussystem --> Peripheriegerät auf dem Bus ( Server)

Danke


----------



## Grizzly (16. Aug 2004)

Chrispe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie Spreche ich dann ein Port an?



In dem Du ein Packet an den Port schickst.



			
				Chrispe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich diesen Port auch herausfinden, wenn ich die Netzadresse, Subnetzmaske, IP vom Gateway, und die ID (MAC Adresse) vom Server habe? Also zB.: über ein Adress Resolution Protokol oder Reverse ARP...[...]



Herausfinden? Wieso herausfinden? Du sollst bzw. musst den doch selber am Gateway konfigurieren.


----------



## Cjhrispe (18. Aug 2004)

Nein der Gateway ist konfiguriert und mit dem habe ich eigentlich nichts zu tun, will lediglich hinter diesem auf meinen Server zugreifen. Ich habe kein Einfluss wie der Gateway konfiguriert ist.


----------



## Grizzly (18. Aug 2004)

Cjhrispe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein der Gateway ist konfiguriert und mit dem habe ich eigentlich nichts zu tun, will lediglich hinter diesem auf meinen Server zugreifen. Ich habe kein Einfluss wie der Gateway konfiguriert ist.



Wenn Du keinen Zugriff auf die Konfiguration des Gateways hast und die Rechner hinter dem Gateway keine IP-Adressen, die auch von außerhalb erreichbar sind, kannst Du nicht auf die Rechner hinter dem Gateway zugreifen.


----------



## Chrispe (19. Aug 2004)

Danke habe ich fast befürchtet, aber wie setzt der Gateway das dann um? Also habe ich richtig  verstanden ich bräuchte also definitiv eine eigene IP für alles hinterm Gateway?
Gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit , die Kommunikation mit dem Gerät hinter dem Gateway zu beginnen und dann "nur" zu antworten?

Danke


----------



## Grizzly (19. Aug 2004)

Chrispe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke habe ich fast befürchtet, aber wie setzt der Gateway das dann um? Also habe ich richtig  verstanden ich bräuchte also definitiv eine eigene IP für alles hinterm Gateway?[...]


Du brauchst eine reale IP Adresse. Die musst Du dann allerdings kaufen. Und den Gateway musst Du wahrscheinlich trotzdem konfigurieren. Ein Port Weiterleitung wäre einfacher und würde auch nichts kosten.



			
				Chrispe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit , die Kommunikation mit dem Gerät hinter dem Gateway zu beginnen und dann "nur" zu antworten?[...]


Es gäbe die Möglichkeit, dass das Gerät hinter dem Gateway die Verbindung aufbaut. Dazu muss dieser aber die IP Adresse des Gegenübers vor dem Gateway wissen.

Was willst Du eigentlich machen?  Hast Du in Deiner Firma eine Quake-Server o.ä. am Laufen und willst den Admin Eurer IT-Abteilung nicht fragen, ob er die Port Weiterleitung einrichtet?


----------



## Chrispe (19. Aug 2004)

Was ist ein Quake Server mal ganz dumm gefragt...
Will möglichst universell auf ein Server hinter einem Gateway  zugreifen...


----------



## Chrispe (19. Aug 2004)

Zieh die Frage nach dem Quake Server zurück.  ...habe nicht in diese Richtung gedacht.....


----------

